# French bulldog fostering....



## Mandy74 (Oct 29, 2015)

Hi
My partner and I are looking to foster or any temporary care for a French bulldog before buying one to understand the breed better. If anyone knows of any friends etc that need any help could you please message me....Thanks


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

You have put this in the cat section by mistake


----------



## Mandy74 (Oct 29, 2015)

Oops...sorry!...


----------

